# Rampage and John Jones



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

How long is Rampage going to last with the new kid on the block? :twisted:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> How long is Rampage going to last with the new kid on the block? :twisted:


My GF says that he will last until there is 1 minute and 37 seconds left in the second round


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> My GF says that he will last until there is 1 minute and 37 seconds left in the second round


 DAMN! She's good! :lol::lol: ;-)


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> DAMN! She's good! :lol::lol: ;-)


yeah I thought that was kinda specific..like Bobbie Boucher's creepy GF Vickie Valentine, in waterboy determining what the score was going to be.


----------



## Michael Wise (Sep 14, 2008)

I have a friend who got to hang out with Tim Kennedy for a weekend. Watched the last fights at a bar with him.

Anyway, Tim said that Jones is unbelievable. Said Jones can "play" with anybody he rolls with.

Jones is as close to unbeatable as they come. I know there is no such thing, but damn he's got to be close. I'm afraid he could make A. Silva look funny.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Michael Wise said:


> I have a friend who got to hang out with Tim Kennedy for a weekend. Watched the last fights at a bar with him.
> 
> Anyway, Tim said that Jones is unbelievable. Said Jones can "play" with anybody he rolls with.
> 
> Jones is as close to unbeatable as they come. I know there is no such thing, but damn he's got to be close. I'm afraid he could make A. Silva look funny.



Silva, IMHO, would be his only competition. He played with Dan Henderson like DH was a kid in training.
No one has even came close!
Dana White threatened to toss him out of UFC because of the way he taunts and plays with good fighters.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I meant Silva on the Dana White thing.


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Silva is not human.


----------



## Steve Groen (Aug 22, 2010)

Bob Scott said:


> Silva, IMHO, would be his only competition. He played with Dan Henderson like DH was a kid in training.
> No one has even came close!
> Dana White threatened to toss him out of UFC because of the way he taunts and plays with good fighters.


Until a script-juiced Chael Sonnen, Dan Henderson was the only fighter to win around against Silva. Henderson clearly won the first round of their fight with takedowns IIRC.

Rampage's a tough guy, a good athlete, and he's been around the circuit, but he quit against Shogun in Pride, and Shogun got the worst beating of his life from Jones not long ago. Besides, Rampage is not a smart fighter, which I think you need to be to do anything against Jones. He's just too strong and lanky along with being a great athlete/wrestler. 

If Silva fights Jones, which I think almost has to happen, my money's on Silva, though.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Steve Groen said:


> Until a script-juiced Chael Sonnen, Dan Henderson was the only fighter to win around against Silva. Henderson clearly won the first round of their fight with takedowns IIRC.
> 
> Rampage's a tough guy, a good athlete, and he's been around the circuit, but he quit against Shogun in Pride, and Shogun got the worst beating of his life from Jones not long ago. Besides, Rampage is not a smart fighter, which I think you need to be to do anything against Jones. He's just too strong and lanky along with being a great athlete/wrestler.
> 
> If Silva fights Jones, which I think almost has to happen, my money's on Silva, though.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Rampage's fame and fortune went to his head. Also, similar to many who fight with intimidation (Rampage) his skills sooner or later catch up with him.

Silva vs Jones
That one boils down to mental toughness and Silva probably has the edge on that...for now.
Both are naturals and freaks of the game.


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Rampage by decision.


----------



## Brian Hicks (May 10, 2011)

Rampage has the potential to knock out Jones if he can score a clean shot. I don't believe we have seen Jones' chin tested yet. However, doing so is going to be the hard part for Rampage, since Jones is hella lanky and attacks from every level (Flying knees, spinning fists, and his ground game).

I would almost bet my next paycheck that Jones immediately takes him down and wrestle****s him until he gets the mount and rains down elbows.

I'm calling this Jones via TKO (Strikes) @ 3:00 R2.

Silva will not fight Jones. He has already said he wouldn't, and if he did Jones would have to cut down to Middleweight, which i don't think is possible. 

Also, Silva is completely out of people to fight. The GSP vs. Silva fight is atleast 3 fights away, assuming that GSP can get through Condit and Diaz consecutively.

I'm a GSP fan, but i'm a bigger Carlos Condit fan and i think the "Natural Born Killer" has the tools and experience to finally give GSP a loss. If GSP loses to Condit or Diaz, the GSP vs. Silva fight will never happen.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

ALWAYS a chance for a heavy hitter like Rampage!
I like both Condit and Diaz's chances with GSP for different reasons.
Condit for the reasons you mentioned and Diaz has, in addition to the skills, an awesome reach (arms AND legs) and the ability to use both over most of his opponents. 
Jones would blow away if he took that frame down to middle weight. 
Silva "could" possibly put on the weight with not to much problem but then you have the classic big man will always beat small man given skills are equal. That much weight would be a big disadvantage for Silva. Natural for Jones.
GSP vs Silva? Silva by a knockout!
Equal skills and both are natural athletes but I think GSP has to work harder for what he has. Silva is as natural a talent as anyone I've ever seen......till Jones! :lol: 
Both make it look like a Sunday stroll in the park.


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

It's going to be a good fight for sure. I don't see Jones coming at Rampage the way he has with past opponents.Rampage is a good wrestler himself, he has good take down defence and is an excellent counter puncher. I could see this fight going the distance once Jones chin get's tested a couple of times. Anything can happen, but I don't see a ground & pound TKO by Jones.

I'm a Rampage fan, so I may be delusional.:lol:


----------



## Brian Hicks (May 10, 2011)

Bob Scott said:


> ALWAYS a chance for a heavy hitter like Rampage!
> I like both Condit and Diaz's chances with GSP for different reasons.
> Condit for the reasons you mentioned and Diaz has, in addition to the skills, an awesome reach (arms AND legs) and the ability to use both over most of his opponents.
> Jones would blow away if he took that frame down to middle weight.
> ...


Agree 100%. I'm not proud to admit this, but i'm from the 209 and i CAN'T STAND Nick Diaz. He has got to be one dumb MF'er to be that lazy and not go to those press conferences. I'm glad Dana took his title shot from him, and the truck load of money that was sure to follow. I hope BJ Penn gives him the beating of his life, although BJ hasn't looked anywhere near impressive lately. Diaz is just such a numbskull, it's pathetic. Although, he could just be a product of his environment. Stockton is a complete shithole.

And i'm not at all impressed on Diaz's Strikeforce belt. He has been beating up nobodies for years in StrikeForce. Same with Jake Shields.



Adam Rawlings said:


> It's going to be a good fight for sure. I don't see Jones coming at Rampage the way he has with past opponents.Rampage is a good wrestler himself, he has good take down defence and is an excellent counter puncher. I could see this fight going the distance once Jones chin get's tested a couple of times. Anything can happen, but I don't see a ground & pound TKO by Jones.
> 
> I'm a Rampage fan, so I may be delusional.:lol:


Rampage's only hope is that Jones stands and bangs with him. Rampage can't wrestle and is not a dynamic striker. He basically has one dimension. Jones will use that reach of his and his athleticism to attack from everywhere. Rampage is a slugger, pure and simple, and i don't think Jones is dumb or cocky enough to just stand and trade with him.

I just can't wait for Rashad to be healthy enough for Jones to knock him out like Machida did.

Rampage vs. Jones isn't going to be a UFC that i buy. ALL the other fights on the card seem uninteresting. The next one i buy will be GSP vs. Condit.


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

"Rampage can't wrestle and is not a dynamic striker"

Brian have you ever watched him fight? 

He was an All State wrestler in high school and he held his own on the ground in his fight with Dan Henderson (two time olympic Greco-Roman wrestler) which he won. He likes to bang, so I agree he isn't very versatile. I'm looking forward to the fight and I still think he will come out on top.


----------



## Brian Hicks (May 10, 2011)

Adam Rawlings said:


> "Rampage can't wrestle and is not a dynamic striker"
> 
> Brian have you ever watched him fight?
> 
> He was an All State wrestler in high school and he held his own on the ground in his fight with Dan Henderson (two time olympic Greco-Roman wrestler) which he won. He likes to bang, so I agree he isn't very versatile. I'm looking forward to the fight and I still think he will come out on top.


Ok... but he fought Hendo in 2007. And he lost to Rashad (who is a wrestler) last year, and barely won on a split decision to Matt Hamill (who is a wrestler). Rampage is a bad ass don't get me wrong, but he ain't stopping those elbows tonight. In Rampage's own words....

"There's gon be some black on black crime!"

Also, i'm not a Jon Jones fanboy by any means. I just think he is at the top of 205 and not going anywhere for awhile. My main fighters i root for are Urijah Faber, Donald Cerrone, Jose Aldo, Carlos Condit, and Anderson Silva. Can't forget about Clay Guida either!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Brian Hicks said:


> Ok... but he fought Hendo in 2007. And he lost to Rashad (who is a wrestler) last year, and barely won on a split decision to Matt Hamill (who is a wrestler). Rampage is a bad ass don't get me wrong, but he ain't stopping those elbows tonight. In Rampage's own words....
> 
> "There's gon be some black on black crime!"
> 
> Also, i'm not a Jon Jones fanboy by any means. I just think he is at the top of 205 and not going anywhere for awhile. My main fighters i root for are Urijah Faber, Donald Cerrone, Jose Aldo, Carlos Condit, and Anderson Silva. Can't forget about Clay Guida either!


All done! Jones chokes out Rampage in the 4th. 
Jones had Rampage practically froze in his tracks the whole fight. Rampage had no idea how to handle the reach difference and Jones took his usual walk in the park.
Some very good WEC names in the group. Jose Aldo is at the top of my must watch in that group. Urijah seems to have lost his mojo but still entertaining to watch. 
Donald Cerrone hasn't quite lived up to what I saw in the WEC but still a good fighter. Classic match ups with Ben Henderson!. Carlos Condit, Excellent! Clay Guida..... :-k That boy is ******* nuts! :lol:

Next up for JJ is Rashad. Used to be buddies and training partners. Interesting but predictable. JJ!
Matt Hughes looked good....for a min or so then got clocked in the first. Said he isn't going to retire yet but wants to be put on the shelf for a while. WTF does that mean??


----------



## Jason Davis (Oct 12, 2009)

I was in Atlantic city about a month and a half ago and found John Jones iPhone in the back of a cab on my way home from a casino. He promised to send me some autographed stuff for mailing his phone back to him. Long story short, I never received anything for returning the phone so I hope he gets knocked the f#%@! out lol


----------



## Jason Davis (Oct 12, 2009)

Ooops, my response was to late. Well I'm really going to be on him now for his autograph now that it's worth even more!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jason Davis said:


> I was in Atlantic city about a month and a half ago and found John Jones iPhone in the back of a cab on my way home from a casino. He promised to send me some autographed stuff for mailing his phone back to him. Long story short, I never received anything for returning the phone so I hope he gets knocked the f#%@! out lol



To late! :razz:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Guida is from about 20 minutes from here,,,,ran into him once at Lunchbox Tattoo.. small world...


----------



## Brian Hicks (May 10, 2011)

Bob Scott said:


> All done! Jones chokes out Rampage in the 4th.
> Jones had Rampage practically froze in his tracks the whole fight. Rampage had no idea how to handle the reach difference and Jones took his usual walk in the park.
> Some very good WEC names in the group. Jose Aldo is at the top of my must watch in that group. Urijah seems to have lost his mojo but still entertaining to watch.
> Donald Cerrone hasn't quite lived up to what I saw in the WEC but still a good fighter. Classic match ups with Ben Henderson!. Carlos Condit, Excellent! Clay Guida..... :-k That boy is ******* nuts! :lol:
> ...


Urijah is very local to me. He is pretty much the King of Sacramento. Dude will always be my favorite. I don't think he has fell off. His fight with Cruz was good, but Dominic doesn't actually want to stand with Urijah. I hate his "Run in, jab-high kick-jab, run out " style. Notice when Urijah actually hit him, Cruz was knocked down, twice. But, you have to beat the champ to be the champ, and i don't think Urijah beat him convincingly.

WEC had all the best action. UFC is better served having the little guys on the shows now. Always good fights at Bantam and Featherweight. 

Aldo vs. Hominick.... can we say WAR?!?! What a fight man. Hominick is BEAST! I didn't like him before that fight. Dude is a warrior. Aldo could be a mention in "pound-for-pound" greatness talks. I can't wait until he beats Kenny Florian within an inch of his life. Someone needs to tell Dana White that KenFlo is a shitty announcer, a shitty fighter, and his head is literally too god-damn big for televison. It took up the whole screen on my 55".

Honestly, i wouldn't mind at all if UFC totally scrapped the Heavy Weight division. It's full of big, slow, boring wrestlers who get gassed after 2 rounds and just dry-hump and slober on eachother for the whole fight. I'm tired of hearing about Brock Lesnar. Dude simply can't take a punch and refuses to eat vegetables...... diverticulitis. Cain Velasguez/Junior Dos Santos/Frank Mir/Roy Nelson..... all boring. I say let Jon Jones stay at LHW and move up start beating thier asses.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I suspect it wont be long at all before there is talk about Jones moving up. I just don't know how much weight he could carry in order to really hang with the big guys, dull or not.
Think Randy C. He had a hard time as a heavyweight. of course I don't think his skills were ever anywhere near Jones's. 
Loved Randy to pieces but his era and style of fighting are long gone now.


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

No one is messing with Jon Jones for a long time. I can't wait to see him smash Evans


----------



## Brian Hicks (May 10, 2011)

Thomas Jones said:


> No one is messing with Jon Jones for a long time. I can't wait to see him smash Evans


Agreed!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

A lot of people don't like him but I never had a problem with Evans. Always thought he was a good fighter but in this case I think it will go fast!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Just watched that fight..I'll admit...I never saw Jones fight until just now...and that was pretty handy work, made Rampage look pretty silly..


----------



## Brian Hicks (May 10, 2011)

I know this is off the topic a smidge..... but am i the only one that can't wait until the whole Edgar vs. Maynard log jam is cleared up? 155 in the UFC is extremely full of talent!


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

so why don't they allow anyone to bring their own fighters to the UFC, why they all gotta be employed by the UFC and matched by the UFC. 

they might sart gettin some decent money for fights that way - i mean the highest paid UFC winner doesn't yet come close to earning the loser payckeck in top rank boxing.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> so why don't they allow anyone to bring their own fighters to the UFC, why they all gotta be employed by the UFC and matched by the UFC.
> 
> they might sart gettin some decent money for fights that way - i mean the highest paid UFC winner doesn't yet come close to earning the loser payckeck in top rank boxing.


I doubt the UFC wants to share profits with fighters/managers/promoters from outside the organization....I wouldnt if I was running it..


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

just sayin, pay per view for low-ish ranking boxing is still more expensive and has more views than most UFC matches.


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> just sayin, pay per view for low-ish ranking boxing is still more expensive and has more views than most UFC matches.


Haven't got a boxing match lately but it used to be the same thing mma. Fights are now. I'm also pretty positive that mma is more popular than "low rank" boxing so I'm sure it has more viewers. The only time I go to bars now is to watch mma. I don't give a rip about boxing the last heavyweight I really liked was mike Tyson. That should tell you something about the popularity.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Thomas is it just me or is this completly non-sensical;

"*Haven't got a boxing match lately but it used to be the same thing mma. Fights are now."* 

what does that mean??????

re popularity, your personal taste isn't supported by the dollars or the numbers - yet.

agree on the mike tyson thing though.


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

My bad, when you hit space twice it automatically puts a period and I didn't notice it. What I'm saying though is I haven't ordered a boxing match in a few years but mma fights are the same price the boxing was. 

And I mean I may be wrong but it seems like I watched something on Real Sports(its a show on HBO if your not familiar) that talked in depth about the popularity of it. Maybe its not on par with boxing but at most boxing idk


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Brian Hicks said:


> I know this is off the topic a smidge..... but am i the only one that can't wait until the whole Edgar vs. Maynard log jam is cleared up? 155 in the UFC is extremely full of talent!



Dana's WEC buy out was the best thing to happen for the lighter weights. They should get a lot more coverage now.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

thanks for the words clarifictaion, i actually just was checking is was not my brain again.

being a fan of both the info i get is that mma has intense popularity but anywhere on the scale world wide as boxing - it has been around long enough such that if it was going to make boxing obsolete it would have - have to conclude it won't happen - but hey i think i was wrong once before someime lol.

hell WWF is still way bigger and more pro than UFC. and its not even a combat sport.

u mentioned tyson - holleyfield never done it for you???


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

Yea I liked holyfield but I could never get past the fact that him and LL were just coming up and wouldn't fight Tyson. I liked Roy Jr and have met and talked to several times at a friends shop. He likes to fight them birds and said one time a chicken is gonna die either way. There were a few that I liked but I loved Tyson.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

lol people think i'm retarded because i idolise tyson, he's pit-bull. 

like to see how far he actually woulda went if he didn't go to prison.

so many talk sh!t about him now but man what a warrior.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> lol people think i'm retarded because i idolise tyson, he's pit-bull.
> 
> like to see how far he actually woulda went if he didn't go to prison.
> 
> so many talk sh!t about him now but man what a warrior.



I liked Tyson as a fighter. As a human being he was a $#!+bum.
I have no problems admiring a fighter's skills without liking the fighter. To many let personalities get in the way of seeing or acknowledging talent.
:-k.........:-o that should apply to the WDF also. :lol:


----------



## Brian Hicks (May 10, 2011)

Bob Scott said:


> Dana's WEC buy out was the best thing to happen for the lighter weights. They should get a lot more coverage now.


UFC or Zuffa was WEC's parent company. I'm a pretty big advocate for the lighter weights and i feel it was one of the best decisions by Zuffa to bring WEC into the UFC.

However, WEC fights were free on SPIKE or VERSUS, i can't remember, so now it kinda sucks having to pay to see those fighters. The little guys always bring it!

Also, boxing is weak and i'll never buy a match, ever. I want action... flying knees, elbows, kicks.


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

Tyson was different alright but I idolize him myself. I watched a sportscentury thing on him. He talked with a lisp and only hungout with girls so it got worse. When he was like 8 or something a kid got one of his pigeons and ripped his head off. Mike said he hit the guy out of rage lol and the guy fell out and I was thinking when people make fun of me I could hit them and make be quiet and quit messing with me. He was F'd up in the head though man and still was on the sheen roast the other night. He tried to rape one of the sisters of his trainer Mickey Arnold I think cus told Mickey he was just special. Tyson went into the ring with a tremendous amount of power with the intent to hurt whoever else was in there ASAP. He couldve beat anybody in his prime and that's just what I will always believe.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The free WEC championships were nice huh!
I think CBS has signed a couple of big named UFC fights in the not to distant future. 
The free Strike Force fights, IMO, were a bunch of left over UFC fighters that had seen their better days.


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

Brian Hicks said:


> UFC or Zuffa was WEC's parent company. I'm a pretty big advocate for the lighter weights and i feel it was one of the best decisions by Zuffa to bring WEC into the UFC.
> 
> However, WEC fights were free on SPIKE or VERSUS, i can't remember, so now it kinda sucks having to pay to see those fighters. The little guys always bring it!
> 
> Also, boxing is weak and i'll never buy a match, ever. I want action... flying knees, elbows, kicks.



I just started Muay Thai the other day. I love it I wanted to take Krav Maga but there are none around here. I've done BJJ and I think the MT will be good to go with it.


----------



## Brian Hicks (May 10, 2011)

Bob Scott said:


> The free WEC championships were nice huh!
> I think CBS has signed a couple of big named UFC fights in the not to distant future.
> The free Strike Force fights, IMO, were a bunch of left over UFC fighters that had seen their better days.


It's Fox and yes they will be showing the Cain Velasquez vs. Junior Dos Santos fight for free.

Strikeforce has always been just the guys that couldn't hang or washed up from the UFC. Add to that the horrible ringside announcers and the cheezy entrance ramp and it was a pretty lame gig. I'm glad UFC bought it and is now picking it's best fighters to come over. Look for it to completely go away early next year.



Thomas Jones said:


> I just started Muay Thai the other day. I love it I wanted to take Krav Maga but there are none around here. I've done BJJ and I think the MT will be good to go with it.


Muay Thai fighters are my favorite to watch. They usually bang it out pretty good. Those leg kicks are brutal. Good luck with that dude.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I was heavy into Tae Kwon Do and kick boxing back in the day.
At 66 yrs old I now wonder WTF was I thinking!!
I can now tell you everywhere I ever broke, dislocated or sprained anything on my body....but I was having fun! ](*,) :lol:


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Brian Hicks said:


> Also, boxing is weak and i'll never buy a match, ever. I want action... flying knees, elbows, kicks.


 
hahaha, 2 funny posts in one day. how many fights u had dude not martial arts tournies or such either how many times u stepped into a ring / cage / whatever and gone full contact with someone yr own weight and skill level. put up yr offical record - i will put mine up.

"boxing is weak ..." and the rest, your type always pop up somewhere *usually the internet*.

*a fighter's a fighter dude*, the venues are just circumstance or perhaps body type, the only people that think different have never put it on the line.

why not start a thread on FR is better than mondio is better than sch is better than belgian is better than KNPV.....sport is better than pp.....blah, blah.

make a fool of me what's yr record....also.


----------



## Brian Hicks (May 10, 2011)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> hahaha, 2 funny posts in one day. how many fights u had dude not martial arts tournies or such either how many times u stepped into a ring / cage / whatever and gone full contact with someone yr own weight and skill level. put up yr offical record - i will put mine up.
> 
> "boxing is weak ..." and the rest, your type always pop up somewhere *usually the internet*.
> 
> ...


Really man? Apparently I struck a nerve with you, which i didn't mean, but here goes my attempt at explaining myself, which i didn't realize was needed, but i'll humor you a little...

Never did i claim to be a fighter at all. I'm just a avid fan of MMA. I do not own a single TAPOUT or AFFLICTION T shirt either, i'm just a normal everyday guy that has followed the sport a few years. I'm also certainly not an internet badass that has to "put my record up" anywhere. I don't have one. The last time i got into a fist fight was about 9 years ago, which is sad because i was 19 at the time and should have acted more mature.

I respect that fighting is a truely hard sport, which takes dedication, focus, and a certain amount of balls to do. What i should have said was, "In my opinion, boxing is boring and uninteresting to me in comparison to MMA, which is why i do not watch or support boxing in any way".

I also will not be making any threads that debate the fine differences of the many dog spots out there or which breed of dog is better or worse for such sports, so you can relax about that also.

Moreover, i don't have to "make a fool of you", because your testosterone-filled knee-jerk reaction in your post already did the job for me. Relax man. People have opinions, who gives a shit. I don't like boxing, you do. It's cool. I'm not threatening your way of life, so please, chill with the childish internet bravado. You are a badass, i believe you.

Actually, now that i think about it, my record is 1-0... TKO in the first response via Written Submission. Thanks Peter, good fight!


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

*"In my opinion, boxing is boring and uninteresting to me in comparison to MMA, which is why i do not watch or support boxing in any way".*

man thats all good.

sent a PM for possibly over-reacting.


----------

